# False College stalking allegation



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just want to get this out here. I've been falsely accused since March-April 2011 of stalking some white chick here at TCU. It's just bs. Okay, it had started from a fallout from her boyfriend and his two friends who had been just off and on stalk me and also just maybe say a few words I didn't like to me, and some other things. I had briefly met her when she was in my friend's dorm and her boyfriend and his two friends were there and we had drank(the guys that is).

Though, I think the "stalking" bs might've started in some library bs thing that when her boyfriend had instigated stuff between me and him there. I think she might've been there. Though, I didn't say nothing to her. 

The next time I might've saw her was at the main dinning hall @ TCU. I didn't do nothing but her macho-overprotective boyfriend just gets in my face and starts saying that "you stalked Megan"(girlfriend) and I say "...nah man I didn't..." He acts in a provoking manner and grabs my arm and leads me out which ticked me off. Then after that I avoiding them as much as I can.

Then, following some other bs that I was investigated over(I mentioned this already) not involving her; but she was briefly mentioned that I "glanced" , "stare" , and "follow her." Which I deny. Then a statement written by one of the friend's of the boyfriend said that she's "scared...." of me and among other things. I don't get how she's scared of me. I haven't done nothing to her. I just see this as just some quasi-discrimination. I'm Hispanic and she's White. Her boyfriend is White also. I've sort of filed an affirmative action complaint against her. I've filed a complaint against her to Campus Life. I've let my Hall Director know about this bs because ironically she lives in my hall. I didn't know that bs until August.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

****ing Chicks

This is what they do, basically the Jock boyfriend is cheating on her, and she is trying to get him back by playing victim. This happens a lot but no to this degree

I say go see a good lawyer, sue him and her for psychological damages and false accusations. Thats what i would do


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I remember reading an article somewhere, where a guy did exactly that and ended up winning


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> ****ing Chicks
> 
> This is what they do, basically the Jock boyfriend is cheating on her, and she is trying to get him back by playing victim. This happens a lot but no to this degree
> 
> I say go see a good lawyer, sue him and her for psychological damages and false accusations. Thats what i would do


Zeeshan. Her boyfriend isn't on the TCU football team or any athletic team. He's in the Honors College here at TCU. I double major I think(Poly Sci/Journalism). He went to one of the best private prep schools you can attend the USA (Montgomery Bell Academy). How I know this is because I had been around him and his two friends for almost 4.5 freeking months.

I might sue them both. I have filed an affirmative action complaint against the girl though. I feel like she targeted me because I'm just the Hispanic male. Why isn't she afraid of black guys or Asian guys? Why me? You know


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think her boyfriend is one that is bsing the false complaints about me to Campus Life @ TCU. I think I've realized that. She hasn't actually filed a complaint against me. It's been mostly hearsay bs/other person writing in down in statement bs.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

scorpion91 said:


> I think her boyfriend is one that is bsing the false complaints about me to Campus Life @ TCU. I think I've realized that. She hasn't actually filed a complaint against me. It's been mostly hearsay bs/other person writing in down in statement bs.


Oh wow. I have seen this before. I don't know all the details but it would seem they're targeting you for some reason.... If I were you, I think I'd file a lawsuit against them. Are you the only Hispanic going to TCU?


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

This happened to one of my ex-roommates. I don't remember the whole story, but I always suspected it was due to his social awkwardness. Even though he was extremely nice, girls would often misinterpret his shyness. And I think our other roommates helped to solidify his reputation as a "creep" by constantly talking **** behind his back. It's weird how they target the person least deserving of such disparagement.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

The OP poster would be very foolish of not taking this oppurtunity and filing an harrasment lawsuit


----------



## ladofmad (Apr 14, 2011)

If I were you, I would seriously consider hiring a lawyer.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

So are you being accused of stalking in any official way, is or this basically something she's just telling people around her? I get that she's mentioned this in some kind of investigation about something else, but are you in danger of being penalized for stalking her?


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

Michio said:


> Oh wow. I have seen this before. I don't know all the details but it would seem they're targeting you for some reason.... If I were you, I think I'd file a lawsuit against them. Are you the only Hispanic going to TCU?


I think her boyfriend was the one that made the allegations up. She didn't. I sort of had asked the Assistant Dean about it during the last couple of weeks. I'm not going to sue anyone because a) I don't have thousands of dollars to pay for a lawyer and all that stuff and also that guy's uncle I've heard is a A-rated attorney from TN and would proably would counter sue me. B)I'm transfering out of here to maybe TX-State or Concordia in Austin.


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

persona non grata said:


> So are you being accused of stalking in any official way, is or this basically something she's just telling people around her? I get that she's mentioned this in some kind of investigation about something else, but are you in danger of being penalized for stalking her?


It's been mentioned by basically 3rd party hearsay and by other people. I haven't been actually been cited for "stalking" Megan I should say. It sort of pissed me off that I've been acussed of it. I haven't done nothing to her but her macho, overprotective boyfriend whom I've had a fall out in March when he and two other guys had been messing with me prior, started to stir this bullcrap up in March-April of this year.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> ****ing Chicks
> 
> This is what they do, basically the Jock boyfriend is cheating on her, and she is trying to get him back by playing victim. This happens a lot but no to this degree
> 
> I say go see a good lawyer, sue him and her for psychological damages and false accusations. Thats what i would do


One question; are you american?


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

xxLambyxx said:


> One question; are you american?


Yeah

If this is about that bs stalking stuff you are refering to? I'm not suing anyone. First of all, I don't have the money to pay for some good quality attorney to sue someone. Second, that guy that I think was stiring that bs about the stalking stuff proably has an income that is 3X that of mine and has an uncle that is the white equalivement of Johnny Cochran(that is what I've been told by someone, I kind of need a little proof).


----------

